# Forum > News > Community Chat >  Bots for Paid to click sites + guide (make money by doing nothing)

## youwish

Essentially this is a way to get some cash while playing WoW (or doing anything else while your computer is turned on). The cash aint THAT good in the beginning. But you can easily earn enough to pay for your wow subscribtion each month. And you dont have to do any work at all.

What you need:
A computer with internet connection (duh)
A paypal account (You can get one at www.paypal.com if you dont have one already)

I would apreciate if you would put "YOUWISH" as referer when you sign up for the sites. But ofcourse, this is 100% up to you. Only do it if you feel like it.


Paid to click sites work by you clicking a link to open an add and look at it for 30 seconds. Then you recieve a small ammount (you can make quite alot of money over a long run. Read below if you want details). But we all know its boring to look at those adds. Autoclickers will click the links for you. You dont even have to open a browser window.


Anyways, no more yabbing.

The 2 paid to click sites are:

Use these links if you wanna support me:

Bux.to | .view .click .make money
and
AdBux - The Leader in Incentive Based Marketing



And these if you dont want to:

Bux.to | .view .click .make money
and
AdBux.org


You register at them like any normal site. Just click register/join, fill out the form and click the confirmation email. 

You can also read the official guide about adbux here: 
AdBux - The Leader in Incentive Based Marketing

And the official guide about bux.to here:
Bux.to | .view .click .make money


After logging in you can click incentives -> browse adds if you wanna look at em manually. But thats no fun.

Autoclicker links:

Adbux:
RapidShare: 1-Click Webhosting

Bux.to:
RapidShare: 1-Click Webhosting

No pass

When you unzip the programs you will get a folder that looks like this:



Simply run the marked program and a window like this will pop up:



You type in your username/password for the paid to click site (You should always use another pass/username than you normally use elsewhere). Personally i use "check between 1 and 3 minutes". This is how often the program will check for new adds. Now you simply press start and wait. The program will automaticly browse the adds and make you money.
You can also minimize the programs without problems (they will go to your taskbar in the lowest right corner). They will still click while beeing minimized.



If you wanna make some real money with this (in the beginning you wont make THAT much. But it doesnt require any work, so its free and easy money  :Smile: ). Then you should use the money you earn to upgrade to a premium account at the sites or buy ref's. This will greatly improve your profit. If you want a guide regarding this then let me know. Personally i used the first few payouts to buy ref's and upgrade on adbux. And now i pay for 3 wow accounts each month with this without problems, and still get a few bucks on my paypal account  :Smile: .



If you got any questions or anything you want elaborated then let feel free to ask.

----------


## Phygar

How do I know entering my pass into there won't steal my account info.

----------


## youwish

well. I use it. And many other people use the programs. You can check the official link to the programs at Autoclickers (you can also see this in the screenshot). But the site doesnt allow direct linking, which is why i placed a rapidshare link to make it easier. But as all other programs on the internet you can never be 100&#37; sure. But you can ofcourse scan it with whatever virus programs you use, and then sign up for the paid to click sites with a username and pass you dont use anywhere else (personally i got an email and specific username/pass i use just for paid to click sites) to be safe.

----------


## Phygar

Just checked it. Looks good and I'm trying it out.

----------


## youwish

You can also find autoclickers for other paid to click sites on the Autoclickers site. But in my experience the other sites pay way to little per link or have way too few/day to make it worth it. But the programs barely use any computer power at all. So you cant feel a diffrence between using 2 and 8 programs. But personally i couldnt be arsed  :Smile:

----------


## general_salsa

Gonna need some more confirmation bout dis before i use it

----------


## scootrsmb

i'm gonna try it. sounds wierd but i'll let you guys know.

----------


## scootrsmb

one question, about how many sites does it auto click for you a day?

----------


## Banksey

I got 3 accounts on each site set up and use these programs for all 3 of them, with them reffering each other, its a great way to make money, programs work.

----------


## scootrsmb

ya it works, i might try that referring thing the post above me does

edit: i just tried to make another account but you need another computer to create another account.

----------


## general_salsa

Virustotal. MD5: c2dbe28b5883cc9385bd4b322afdd1be suspicious Trojan/Worm MalwareScope.Trojan-Spy.BZub.2 Heuristic: Suspicious File With Outbound Communications


Virustotal. MD5: e0b5c5142a51deba83e25f2fb1d39346 TrojanDropper:Win32/SpamThru suspicious Trojan/Worm MalwareScope.Trojan-Spy.BZub.2

for both of them..

----------


## uawili

Here are the virus scans off of virustotal.com (I hold no responsibility for the accuracy of these scan, pretty much, if u get a virus or anything harmful its not my fault)

Adbux Autoclicker: 4/32 (12.5&#37 :Wink:  <<<Scans that found something.
Virustotal. MD5: dae5db5a681edbf9681e22747427a3a7 suspicious Trojan/Worm MalwareScope.Trojan-Spy.BZub.2 Heuristic: Suspicious File With Outbound Communications

Bux.to Autoclicker: 5/32 (15.63%) <<<Scans that found something.
Virustotal. MD5: 30fd66d330e0db5d08a225090c538bec TrojanDropper:Win32/SpamThru suspicious Trojan/Worm MalwareScope.Trojan-Spy.BZub.2


So pretty much, it is 1/10+ chance that this has a virus or something or that sort.

----------


## Ermok

Still.. Just block there connection outbound?
+3 rep to the guy who posted this thread

----------


## Phygar

I already have an account on the site and I know it's good. The program is clean too.

----------


## youwish

> Gonna need some more confirmation bout dis before i use it


If its info about how paid to click sites work i would recomend the 2 official guides:

AdBux - The Leader in Incentive Based Marketing

Bux.to | .view .click .make money

They explain how the paid to click part works atleast. 

The advantage of an autoclicker is that it automates everything. You only have to click "start" after setting it up, and thats it.


And the results from virustotal.com. Isnt it most likely because its a bot? If i recall correctly then most of the bots i've had for wow and d2 have had virus alarms. But never had any virus' in them. Personally i havent experienced anything wierd with my computer after using the programs.



And as banksey said. If you wanna increase your earnings you make an extra account at each site and put yourself as referal. 

How you do this:
On the adbux site you go to "My Adbux" -> "My stats". Then in the top right corner you will find a referal link. On bux.to its in the "my stats" and then the first link you see. You then copy that link, log out of the site, and then go to that link and make a new account(Be sure your first account name is put as refferer". Whenver you click an add on your second account, your first account will also get some money on your main account. I think you get 100% on your first account whenever you click an add on the second account. But i would assume this increases your chance of getting banned from the sites since 2 accounts from same computer is against the TOS (so is bots. But i havent been banned even after using em for a few months. But i would assume its easier for them to detect 2 accounts on same computer?).

----------


## Banksey

I have 2 comps, but none the less, my 3 accounts run one the run, My ISP offers me a dynamic IP and I'm taking full advantage of it changing every hour  :Big Grin:  And I've been doing it for 2 weeks now and nothing so...

----------


## Linkin.Park.

If you use this auto clicker....how much money u make like in 2 hours? or 1 day

----------


## youwish

> If you use this auto clicker....how much money u make like in 2 hours? or 1 day


As i said in the first post. It wont make you rich  :Smile: . Atleast not in the beginning. But you should easily be able to earn enough to pay for your wow subscribtion. So like around 10-15 $ a month with just 1 account at each site. But its not so bad considering it requires no work at all, so its free money. If you use 3 accounts at each site etc, then you can probably make alot more. And if you wait like 2 months and use your income to upgrade your account or to buy ref's or similar, then in the long run you can make some pretty nice money. But that depends if you got the patience to wait that long  :Smile: .

Also the ammount of adds the sites got each day varries. Some days there's a shitload of adds, while other days theres only 4 adds.

----------


## Linkin.Park.

thanks for the info

----------


## tttommeke

Their is a big virus report because it connects to the internet etc... alot of bad anti-virus systems will see this as a trojan or so... I trust this program and it is working really great...

----------


## [ Prototype ]

+6 rep (filler filler filler)

----------


## aznboy

so this has no virus in it or no??

----------


## general_salsa

+4 rep , usin it anyways  :Smile:

----------


## youwish

> so this has no virus in it or no??


Nope its clean. And as i said earlier in the topic, if you're paranoid then you can check it with your own favorite virus scanner, and then use some account info you dont use elsewhere. 

Some anti virus programs come with false reports because it connects to the internet (see *tttommeke's* reply a few replies above this one). But its just a fault in the anti virus programs.

----------


## aznboy

Sweet i am using it now... only found 30 ad in one day and my second one found only 14 ... what happen to it??

----------


## [ Prototype ]

Mate, I've reg'd in your name on Bux.to . 
I already have a AdBux account ..

Thanks again. It's.. GREAT!  :Big Grin:

----------


## minifss

I just made my accounts, +rep to you!

----------


## youwish

> Sweet i am using it now... only found 30 ad in one day and my second one found only 14 ... what happen to it??


That does sound kindda wierd. Did they run them both at the same time?





> Mate, I've reg'd in your name on Bux.to . 
> I already have a AdBux account ..
> 
> Thanks again. It's.. GREAT!


Im glad its helping someone. I've always hated to play for a game monthly (stupid blizzard), which is why i started this in the first place :P. Now i can play without cursing every time i see my credit card bill  :Big Grin:

----------


## spartan646

i had trouble making more than one account, when i went to register more it said only one account per computer. i then searched for a proxy to try it on, didnt work, so i tried a different site Proxy.org - The Proxy Authority to be exact which gives a list of websites to try your search on.... a couple worked, some said when u tried to enter the verification code, that it was wrong (even though you triple checked multiple ones for different tries) so if that happens to you just pick another one off the list and try again

----------


## Phygar

Ionly get about 15 ads a day. How much do you get? I thought that that was normal.

----------


## aznboy

Yeah they both ran at the same time... and now i have 15 each and i only have 2 account and can you send me a guide on how you make money??

----------


## youwish

You cant make alot of money in the short term. All the methods for more money require quite some time to become good. Anyways:

1. Go sign up with multiple accounts. Login to your first account and find your referal link. Then copy the link and logout. Then go to your referal link (you can find this in your stats area) and sign up with some more accounts. Run 1 bot for each account and you'll make alot more than if you only ran 1 account. 

2. Use your earnings to buy referals. After you have earned enough on the sites you can use your money to buy referals on the sites. (under upgrade account i think). Whenever a referal click a link you'll get money aswell. But ofcourse might get unlucky and get some referals who arent active at all, and then the money is kindda wasted. So its all down to luck basicly. But if you get some good active referals you can earn alot of money in the long run.

3. Upgrade your account with your earnings. When you upgrade your account you get more money for each link. And you also get more money for each link your referals click.

But this is all long term. Only way you can boost your earnings right away is to make a lot of accounts on each site  :Smile:

----------


## spartan646

does anyones elses autoclickers get connection timed out? and they stop

----------


## youwish

> does anyones elses autoclickers get connection timed out? and they stop


Just click "start" again if it happens. Happens every once in a while if you get some connection lag from downloading or similar. But its pretty rare for me

----------


## aznboy

How can i make more account?? they say only one account per computer and they wont let me long in my first one again

----------


## youwish

> How can i make more account?? they say only one account per computer and they wont let me long in my first one again


I havent tried it myself. But here's a quote from earlier in this thread:




> i had trouble making more than one account, when i went to register more it said only one account per computer. i then searched for a proxy to try it on, didnt work, so i tried a different site Proxy.org - The Proxy Authority to be exact which gives a list of websites to try your search on.... a couple worked, some said when u tried to enter the verification code, that it was wrong (even though you triple checked multiple ones for different tries) so if that happens to you just pick another one off the list and try again



Try it and see if it works  :Smile: . Or try some other proxy site. I havent tested it myself so cant really comment on it.

----------


## aznboy

i have 3 account and 8 refferal.. is that good enough?

----------


## general_salsa

lol i only get 10 ads a day.

----------


## spartan646

i dont get much from adbux, but i get a lot from bux, i have 4 accounts refering one atm, might make some more... which will increase my chance of getting my account closed i suppose

----------


## aznboy

You should stick to the four account taht is good enough

----------


## youwish

Adbux used to give alot. They are currently in a slow period, but they have promised to get alot of ads again soon. Hopefully they keep their word. 

And yeah, you can technically make accounts as you want. But since several accounts is against the TOS its probably more likely they'll find out.

----------


## aznboy

So i shouldnt have three account??

----------


## youwish

Well technically any extra account you make is against the TOS. But so is using autoclickers etc. question is if they will find out or not. Like all other bots, they make the job easy and effective. But you have to live with the risk of beeing banned  :Smile: . But i have used the autoclickers for 3 months now without beeing banned. So you should be fine.

----------


## aznboy

Sweet... but i am not getting any ads today lol

----------


## general_salsa

i got my friends to refer me now im gettin like... 75 cents a day  :Smile:  from bux.to , adbux i dont even get ads

----------


## MysterioussouL1

Already using  :Wink:   *my EARNings*

----------


## Logon

There is a new ver  :Smile: 
http://autoclickers.uni.cc/download/...utoclicker.zip
1.4.0 its at their offical site

----------


## Sirupsen

*MysterioussouL, Zomg. 
Used this for like 2 years?
HoooW? o.o

I stopped cuz it goes waaay too slow.
*

----------


## aznboy

Sweet i got 3x 17 ads today FTW

----------


## Phygar

No his referral views are 8247 meaning he got $82.47 from his referrals. Meaning that he only got $4.74 from himself.

----------


## aznboy

but that is alot lol

----------


## Lundis

Why just refeering to only two sites when its like 7-10 sites u can use... just by looking at the Autoclicker site you see theres alot more then just 2 sites

dont you agree?

----------


## Lundis

with a little more research i found this on Autoclickers.uni.cc/en forum
PTC/PTR Scam List and Reviews on Squidoo
Make money online TESTED Methods!

Sites wich u shuld not enter in any way. :yuck:

Giving a little walkthrough

i had a look at mmowned wich we are now seeing this tread had a decent 500 views!

I also noticed that youwish posted his refferer site, making him a refferer to evryone registering through this page!

well sure he his mentioning youre not earning much money at start.
thats why im writing this and as i have understod the system.

-------------------- bux.to ----------------
is one of the sites youwish is reffering us to

this stod on site

» 35 referrals click 10 ads per day = $3.50
» Your daily earnings = $3.50
» Your weekly earnings = $24.50
» Your monthly earnings = $105.00

now take 500 refferals clicking 10 adds per day = 50$
per week 350$
per month! 1400$
(i just took this for an example)

well i doubt youwish earns this amounts of money but technicaly it is possible, you can earn this much money just through posting this, as youwish did...

just posting it on a bigger forum.
making people to register and use the bots... much money!!!

Hope you understand what opurtunities he gave us =) +Rep  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

if i wasent clear enough just ask  :Wink:

----------


## youwish

> Why just refeering to only two sites when its like 7-10 sites u can use... just by looking at the Autoclicker site you see theres alot more then just 2 sites
> 
> dont you agree?


I said already earlier in the post that there was autoclickers for several other sites on the site and that ppl could go check them out if they wanted. But that i personally couldnt be arsed using them since i found that they pay too little.  :Smile: 

And you can do the same thing yourself by refering yourself. There's no need to nescesarily make posts elsewhere. As already discussed in this post, you can sign up under yourself, and then earn extra money by running several bots. 

On a side note i gave everyone the oportunity to sign up on a non referal link if they prefered that.

----------


## spartan646

has anyone elses autoclickers stopped working? mine dont click anything now  :Frown:

----------


## youwish

> has anyone elses autoclickers stopped working? mine dont click anything now


My bots works fine. Did you update the bux.to clicker to the newest version? You can find it here if you didnt: Autoclickers

----------


## spartan646

thank you youwish  :Smile:

----------


## aznboy

Wow i keep getting over 17 ads a day but i only got 2 ref so i wont get that much =(

----------


## MysterioussouL1

lol i have 35 referrals now

----------


## aznboy

Your lucky... i wish i can have that much... think you can donate me 14 dollar XD

----------


## Mawy

wish i had a visa ;(

----------


## youwish

> wish i had a visa ;(


Why do you need a visa? If its to make a paypal account, then im pretty sure its possible to do it without a CC.


Quote from another post on mmowned:




> just register and when you come to the credit card part click cancel and you got a paypal account without credit card!


This is the post: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/genera...edit-card.html

Havent tried it myself though

----------


## minifss

Yep, thats does work!

----------


## Cush

+rep, I also registered on both sites with your referal link as a reward  :Big Grin: 

Much love <3

----------


## Neth'zul

You Are Me F'n Hero I Love You! Lol This Is Sweettt +reeeeeeeeeeeep

----------


## aznboy

Yeah after a week of that i just made myself 5 dollar w00t so close to my goal now lol

----------


## general_salsa

dang... im only getting 51 cents a day

----------


## MysterioussouL1

lol i am getting 4.5$ a day  :Wink:

----------


## aznboy

damn that is alot lol .. i only make about 60 cent a day

----------


## FallingReign

Good Post, I've been using this idea for a few days now and ive made $5.00, hardly anything compared to some of you.  :Smile: 
Where were you when I was looking for something like this months ago :P

I put my own website together just for this. VicPay
(I kinda just riped off bux.to).

The only problem I seem to be having is nobody leaves my name as referrer. I have had about 14 people download the programs, also confirmation in forums saying they are using it now. but yet no referrers.  :Frown: 

Do you have any tips?

+ Rep BTW Keep up the good work.

----------


## general_salsa

for a few days and made 5$?!? wow . I have two refs and for two weeks i only have 5 bucks. u kiddin me right?

----------


## FallingReign

Nope, not kidding. I referred myself 4 more times with different IP adresses. 

so thats 0.04c per click  :Smile:

----------


## aznboy

One question i got for you... How are you going to get pay out?? when your computer is log into one account??

----------


## PopcornWoW

Looks like a waste of bandwidth. 

How long would it take to earn $15 USD?

----------


## muhaahaa

usin it for a day and a half no problems also avg pro says its clean so i think its clean :P. +rep btw ownage .

----------


## Deathinabox

vista rocks. and nice guide

----------


## FallingReign

> One question i got for you... How are you going to get pay out?? when your computer is log into one account??



I only plan to be paid out on my main account, the other accounts just acumulate clicks for my main account, since Bux.to give 100% for referral clicks.

----------


## Gharole

It would be cool if people who are doing multiple accounts could run some under *Bux.to | .view .click .make money

If not it's cool. You help me out I'll help you out. We could turn some decent profit from this.
*

----------


## Dingbat00

I know you register multiple accounts but how can you make the money when you only get about 10ads and they dont update every day on bux.to the other 1 adbux is down atm how do you get more ads?!

----------


## aznboy

Yeah right dude... i get 16 ads a day.. and i think i found a cool hack for it lol... What i did was have 16 on my main and use it up.. Go on my other account and log off fast and went back to my main and it will freeze.. Then i close it and turn it back on and then it work i get another 16 ads ^_^ but i dont think this really work cuz i already got 3 x16 x3 hehe but i think it is just a glitch

----------


## Dingbat00

meant 16 sorry also your right that is probably client side glitch.

----------


## aznboy

I dont think so... First i had 7.68 now i have 8.97 hehe and i only have 3 refferal

----------


## billdauterive

> Yeah right dude... i get 16 ads a day.. and i think i found a cool hack for it lol... What i did was have 16 on my main and use it up.. Go on my other account and log off fast and went back to my main and it will freeze.. Then i close it and turn it back on and then it work i get another 16 ads ^_^ but i dont think this really work cuz i already got 3 x16 x3 hehe but i think it is just a glitch


I think they're going to ban you when you try to cash out. Also, check out paidbux.org Their payout is only $1.00 and have about 20-25 ads. There is also an autoclicker for that site released recently, but I think it's bugged right now.

----------


## RPGFantasy

ok first of all props to youwish for showing us this...
second...i found a way to register a bunch of accounts from the same computer.

its a proxy site i found on facebook lol....its used to access facebook/myspace from school since its blocked.

since i cant post links....just go to wikipedia and type in Peacefire...
scroll down all the way till u see external links. click on any recent or old circumventor listed

now go to that brown box thing and type your site there (ex. bux.to)....and BAM!

you can also enter your email and recieve more proxy sites every few days if u want..

----------


## FallingReign

> ok first of all props to youwish for showing us this...
> second...i found a way to register a bunch of accounts from the same computer.
> 
> its a proxy site i found on facebook lol....its used to access facebook/myspace from school since its blocked.
> 
> since i cant post links....just go to wikipedia and type in Peacefire...
> scroll down all the way till u see external links. click on any recent or old circumventor listed
> 
> now go to that brown box thing and type your site there (ex. bux.to)....and BAM!
> ...


Be carefull if you plan to do this with autoclickers.
This idea is great and works well for creating new accounts. But using the autoclickers form the same IP still will get you caught.

For this to work successfully you will need to create the account on the same proxy that the autoclicker is running from.

Once you have found the proxy you are going to use and signed up you will need to modify your clicker. extract a new clicker to a seperate folder so you dont disrupt your original. If you have the clickers from autoclickers.uni.cc you will see a file called "settings.ini" past your proxy in there it should look like this.



```
Do NOT edit this file! <<<< ignore this :)
[Settings]
username = YourUsername
password = FVljZ716/FckVVsdfrf5Fta5YXvp2Evyw4lnkm+qBco=
iv = wzIyZ5p2gtHju5xadfrsdfDzTgCtBZFgOUB6IG1+M=
refresh1 = 1
refresh2 = 3
startup = 0
proxy = 120.132.31.39:8080
```

notice the proxy is in "IP:PORT" format.

Now you can run as many autoclickers as you like as long as they are all going through a seperate proxy.

P.S. This server is driving me crazy :S

----------


## Linkin.Park.

bux.to is a scam :!
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Dingbat00

No its not just shutup.

----------


## Tom_2001

Yes everytime you click an ad they gain like $30 and you get 50cent :P

----------


## antanee52

Okay but now Bux.to | .view .click .make money updated their surf page. Anyone have an autoclicker for the new surf page on Bux.to | .view .click .make money ?

----------


## FallingReign

> Okay but now Bux.to | .view .click .make money updated their surf page. Anyone have an autoclicker for the new surf page on Bux.to | .view .click .make money ?


The ones at autoclickers.uni.cc automatically detect the new surf pages.

----------


## aznboy

if uwant a proxy site then i suggest proxyiso.com

----------


## tems

*Link to Web Proxy Site
*Web Proxies - sorted by country and software_
you need to use CGIproxy or the image verfication wont work.
_*
Link to Proxy Server list (for autoclicker)
*PROXY LISTS - Free Anonymous Proxies and Proxy Tools_
In my experience most of these work right off the back. No more frustration_

----------


## Mike3667

This is not worth it. It takes 60 business days for you to get your money via paypal. So you have 10 bucks in 1 week. You wait over 2 months to get it. + You can't add money to the order.

----------


## tems

mike does have a point. 60 business days excludes weekends and holidays. so that makes it 3 months. but its fun exploiting the system nonetheless.

----------


## youwish

Its up to 60 days  :Smile: . I got my first payment after around 1 month. But yeah, it take a while. But hey, its free money. I'm not complaining.

----------


## aznboy

To bad they dont send it to paypal anymore.... They send it to alertpay now... OMG LAME!!

----------


## Blade Fatality

in like 3 weeks i made 4.00$ woot =)

----------


## Vertigosa

If you have multiple accounts, does that mean you need to make multiple alert pay accounts as well? Just wondering cause you may find that when they do pay outs and see a whole bunch of accounts paying to the same alertpay account, they may find it a bit strange?

----------

